# Can you tell by size?



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

I have two 7-8 week old Silkies. I'm wondering if you can tell by size what their sex was? One of my silkies is much more rounder and more full and fluffy than the other. She also has more neck feathers and her head is poofier. So far no other signs. Neither have longer head feathers and they seem to follow each other around. Just curious if you can tell.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Can you post photos?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope. Silkies vary in size no matter what the sex, also some have spikey heads some have poofy. With silkies its best to wait for the egg or the crow.


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

Thanks. That's what I thought, but thought I'd ask.


----------

